# Jackman Passes on Bond



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

On the "Don't it just Suck?" news front, Hugh Jackman of *X-Men, Van Helsing* fame has apparently passed on playing 007 in the next three upcoming installments of the franchise.

This decision comes in the wake after asking his wife Deborah Lee-Furness about the gig and apparently she felt that he didn't need the role to boost his already high profile career.

I'm betting it had more to do with all the babes he would get to hang out with as the Secret Agent more than any career move. I have a distinct feeling this is going to be a decision that's going to come back and haunt him sometime down the road.

Here's the link where I found the info, but I reported what all was there anyway: http://www.superherohype.Com/news/x-mennews.php?id=3402

Well, the most likely candidate has bowed out and from last reports there were three others in the running and probably more by now. The last ones I heard were: Clive Owen, Eric Bana and Jude Law. Neither of those would be a worthy successor to continue on in the shoes that Pierce Brosnan left vacant, IMHO.

The next film will be a remake of *Casino Royale.*


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm glad it won't be Hugh Jackman. I'm sure they can find someone a little more suited for the role. Maybe Brosnan has a younger brother or cousin.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I dunno, I think Jackman would have made a good Bond and I do think he's making a mistake. He seems to be capable of playing gruff characters like Wolverine, but at the same time can turn it around and be a real charmer like Bond.

Out of the other listed choices, I think Eric Bana may be the best choice. Then again, I know very little about him and think the other two would be very poor choices. There's gotta be someone else out there that can fill the shoes.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hugh is cool. I woulda liked to see him do it.
Jude Law is a pussy. Clive Owen? Isn't he bald? He can't be Bond.Bana is alright, but he may be locked up in a Hulk sequel.

Casino Royale? Blah.  
That movie ate it. And I think it's already been remade? :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I think that Patrick Bateman/Bruce Wayne/Batman himself, Christian Bale would make a great Bond. With his new star status, he would be a shoe-in, methinks.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I was just thinking about Mr Bale, myself. I wonder...


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

im rather glad, As far as Im conserned Bond should be played by someone who's british. i think that Ewan McGregor would make an Excellent bond


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Clive Owen?


THAT'S your next Bond, right there! Hugh Jackman is too skinny-tall, and does too many musicals. I especially like the one where he played the gay musical theater legend, Peter something. He is absolutely not an appropriate Bond, unless Bond is going to start singing now. And wait, isn't he Australian or something? I say, stick with the Scots and Irishmen! I also don't believe we should select a Bond based on everyone's drooling, fanboy love for the X-Men movies.

Sorry, this is the one and only occasion I plan on pulling out the Fanboy card. I feel very strongly about this. Clive is your next Bond, he's just a better choice. Even if he isn't British, Scottish, or Irish. When I get that feeling about someone, it's golden. Clive's the guy, he's the one. By the way, I have not seen all the James Bond movies yet. But I've watched Bond's actions and demeanor particularly closely. Hugh Jackman is just not right. He can only play the type of womanizer who hangs on to every word a woman would say whereas James Bond commands every conversation and she either fawns over him like a giddy schoolgirl or is planning her daring escape before she says anything. Anyway, he's not good at playing a heel or a cad. He just doesn't have it in him, scenes of that nature would be too awkward for him. And I say, more power to him for deciding to pass, and his wife is a smart woman.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

But who is he? What's he done? Why is he even in the running for such a huge part?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

He was in the smash hit *Sin City* for one thing. I suspect Thingit may be right on this one. McGregor I don't believe could carry the franchise nor could Jude Law. Eric Bana, maybe, but I really don't see it.In the aforementioned movie, Owen plays Dwight McCarthy, a street tough with a very checkered past. Watching it today, I could see why he is a front-runner now that Jackman is out of the picture. He has Sean Connery's demeanor from the Bond movies he was in down to a T. It also doesn't hurt that he's coming down from a very successful film either. If Clive Owen doesn't get the nod, I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> But who is he? What's he done? Why is he even in the running for such a huge part?


He was also in Closer (the huge, critically-acclaimed Jude Law/Julia Roberts/Natalie Portman film), The Bourne Identity, the Angelina Jolie dramatic vehicle Beyond Borders, Gosford Park, Bent. Allmovie.com says he is, "reminiscent of the young _Sean Connery_ in looks and charisma." Clive Owen is _the_ best consideration. Jude Law is too tiny and has already peaked in popularity and character range, I believe. Eric Bana has been described as too funny. I still think, there's no better man for the job than Clive.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I thought they asked Collin Farrell to play James Bond... Has anyone heard anything about it? Or maybe it was Brosnan who said Farrell would make a great Bond. 

I just CAN'T see Jude Law as James Bond! Nope.

And I agree with you, Sinister, Christian Bale would make a great Bond so my vote goes for him. Other than that I really can't think of anybody else right now...


----------

